# ER phys charging 93010?



## lyn.corrigan.gkvy@statefarm.com (Nov 8, 2012)

Can an ER phys charge CPT 93010 when the cardiologist is charging for the same EKG?


----------



## baskarsiva (Nov 8, 2012)

yes , we can bill


----------



## ms060459 (Nov 9, 2012)

*ER Physician charging 93010*

Who read and interpreted the report?


----------



## lyn.corrigan.gkvy@statefarm.com (Nov 11, 2012)

*ER Physician charging CPT 93010*

The cardiologist read the report"  Also, Medicare denied the ER physician's charge for CPT 93010 & paid the cardiologist charge for this same procedure:  I have doubts the ER physician actually dictated a report for the EKG.
  I feel there was no medical necessity for the ER physician in his/her charging for CPT 93010 and therefore the patient should not be liable


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 11, 2012)

the charge goes to the provider that actually performed the interpretation and provides the interpretation report.  It sounds like the cardiologist provided this service so no the ED physician cannot charge for it.


----------

